
Mysam: An open, web-based intelligent assistant that can listen and learn - arash_milani
https://github.com/daffl/mysam
======
arash_milani
And here is the video showing mysam in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxFtSsCM_bo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxFtSsCM_bo)

~~~
ilovefood
Just sent you a logo proposal

------
ilovefood
This is awesome, I already see tons of applications to this!

